# French Coffee



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Folks,

After years of surf trips to France and the abundance of Ill used esoresso machines. I have found and espresso Oasis. If you are passing Vannes in western France park up Quay side, walk up through the old gates and you will find Coffea, wholesaler of tea nd coffee and very nice espresso on the left hand side. Not to be missed, or the Saturday food market


----------

